# short trips in cold weather



## clarry (Feb 20, 2017)

]I posted before about how to tell if Tundra has been used for plowing as I am looking a used one for personal use. This isn't really a plow question but since everyone was so helpful I wanted to ask a follow-up question... I found an '08 with only 40k miles from North Dakota. Can only go by what dealer tells, and the service records. Said the guy had a short commute is why miles are so low. Synthetic oil was used and changed once yr/4k miles. Also was told truck was garage kept (looks like it), and records show block heated was installed by dealer before purchased new (not sure why or if it was used) Attached is a picture of exhaust if this is an indication of condensation not having time to burn off. I plan on keeping truck for a LONG time, and wanted opinions if I should be concerned about the short commute in cold weather affects on engine/tranny wear etc. Thanks





  








Tundra




__
clarry


__
Mar 17, 2017


----------



## jonniesmooth (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't think that exhaust looks bad for being 9 years old. Can you find out who the previous owner was and ask him if he let it warm up before he got in and took off?
I hate getting in a cold truck, I will start it and go back in and make breakfast, so it runs 10-15 min.
Too bad they don't put engine run time meters on stuff. That would give some indication of how long it sat running. Most of my work trucks get 4-6K/year. I try to rotate them so they don't sit too long.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

jonniesmooth said:


> I don't think that exhaust looks bad for being 9 years old. Can you find out who the previous owner was and ask him if he let it warm up before he got in and took off?
> I hate getting in a cold truck, I will start it and go back in and make breakfast, so it runs 10-15 min.
> Too bad they don't put engine run time meters on stuff. That would give some indication of how long it sat running. Most of my work trucks get 4-6K/year. I try to rotate them so they don't sit too long.


No, a dealer can't legally give a new purchaser any information about the previous owner such as name, address, or phone number.


----------

